# Duralast rotors and pads



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

2014 1.8l LS

Brakes are doing well at 71k. However I know they will need replacing soon. AutoZone has a ship to home deal and I can get rotors and metallic pads for dirt cheap now (links below). Also leaning to the semi since I'd rather change pads than rotors. Semi setup buy is ~$115 shipped and Metalic setup buy is ~$125

Anyone with a good/bad opinion on these? I do mostly highway driving in the desert (AZ and Cali). I've never had an issue with previous Duralast stuff buts it's been years since I've had to buy and replace rotors. 

Rotors: CLICK ME

Metallic Pads: CLICK ME

Semi-Metallic: CLICKY


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I went with Centric rotors and Duralst pads but really wanted Greenstuff pads - had the rotors in time but the brakes started grinding so Duralast it was.

Centric OE Brake Kit Upgrade


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Since you have time, shop around. Rock Auto can beat those prices when you google rockauto discount code. When I signed in right now it says I have a 5% discount applied to whatever I order. Won't let me post it here tho. 

This is what most of us ended up getting for rotors. I would recommend these over the Duralast hands down.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=4379013&cc=3000993&jsn=31











I ended up going with these for pads but they need to be heated up to work perfectly. 

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=4504491&cc=3000993










For what it's worth I liked them and they were low dusting. Others picked a less aggressive pad setup like this. 

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=6113940&cc=3000993&jsn=19


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

My brakes still have A LOT of life left, but there is some vibration that is really annoying me. I have been seriously considering changing them. I am definitely going with the Centric rotors. I haven't decided on the pads yet. I have read a lot of good stuff about the Akebono ceramic pads. Low dust is a higher priority for me. I hate having tons of dust on my wheels after driving home from the car wash. 

I have used Duralast pads on previous cars, but it's been a very long time and I can't remember if I liked them much. I don't remember thinking that they were something I needed to go out of my way for again. 

The last set of pads I put on my Saturn were awesome. Almost no dust, no vibration, great stopping. They were on the car for many years and had very little wear when I traded it in for the Cruze. Unfortunately, I can't find the receipt and I can't remember what brand they were. They were ceramic and almost white in color. I bought them at Kragan before they were bought out by O'Reilly. I remember the guy at the counter telling me that they were the best pads he had ever used and worth the extra few dollars. I think they were only about $50.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Another +1 on the Centric rotors. 

I used Akebono ProAct ceramic pads and was happy with them. I hate brake dust, and they made very little and were grippy.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

AzSandSlinger said:


> 2014 1.8l LS
> 
> Brakes are doing well at 71k. However I know they will need replacing soon.


71K is pretty good. If OEM has got you this far, why not stick with OEM? Sure its pricier but at least you'll know for a fact that you'll get another 71K at least out of them. Can you be so sure with Duralast or any other auto parts store brand?

Mine lasted till 84k. And I replaced with OEM rotors and pads. That's just the FRONT! My rear drums were still ok. I've got 101K now so I'll probably need to check the rear again soon.

Front Rotor (Left) #23118274
Front Rotor (Right) #23118274
Front Brake Pad Kit #13412807 (15 INCH WHEEL) or #13412809 (16 INCH WHEEL)


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Appreciate the responses. I don't mind going OEM (I think they've been great so far), but $125 for pads alone is ludicrous. The rotors are reasonable though (thanks for the PNs!).

I forgot to check Rockauto. They do have a rotor/pad kit from PowerStop. Never used them so I'll probably pass on them. The Centrics are looking more reasonable but it's still a toss up between them and the Duralast. 

Thanks also for reminding me about dust. It's never been an issue since I've really never had dust with the stockers. So I think I may just spring for the ceramics.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My OEM rotors were horrible. I don't know if it was just a casting defect or they were just cheap, but I had them resurfaced by 10k and replaced in the mid 20's. No issues with the Centrics in 2x that. The pads would fade in repeated highway stop-and-go in the summer as well, so that got annoying too.

The stock pads on my '16 make a ton of dust. I don't know if they're different from the 1st gens or not.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> My OEM rotors were horrible. I don't know if it was just a casting defect or they were just cheap, but I had them resurfaced by 10k and replaced in the mid 20's. No issues with the Centrics in 2x that. The pads would fade in repeated highway stop-and-go in the summer as well, so that got annoying too.
> 
> The stock pads on my '16 make a ton of dust. I don't know if they're different from the 1st gens or not.


Ya, weird. I bought my Cruze from a Dealer, used with ~20k on the ODO. Car fax says guy only had it 6-8mnths. So far I've put 50k on it and I've had no issues (knocks on wood) with braking or brake dust. Maybe it's the highway and desert driving I do?

Either way, I'm getting flashbacks of annoying brake dust so ceramics are looking better. Or I just Black out my rims and really down my care. Lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AzSandSlinger said:


> Ya, weird. I bought my Cruze from a Dealer, used with ~20k on the ODO. Car fax says guy only had it 6-8mnths. So far I've put 50k on it and I've had no issues (knocks on wood) with braking or brake dust. Maybe it's the highway and desert driving I do?
> 
> Either way, I'm getting flashbacks of annoying brake dust so ceramics are looking better. Or I just Black out my rims and really down my care. Lol


OEM pads are some sort of ceramic compound formulation anyway, probably formulated more for grippiness, long life, and less for heat dissipation. I forget who they're made by - I think it's actually a cheaper Akebono pad.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My OEM rotors were shot by 50k; they were done. Pulsating got very annoying. Pads had plenty of life left. 

I upgraded to Centric premium g3500 cast rotors and Centric posi-quiet semi-metallic pads and haven't looked back.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Well....

I drank the kool aid and went with the Centric setup. Same one Xtreme has in his sticky. Couldn't pass up $113 shipped.

Thanks all!


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> My OEM rotors were horrible. I don't know if it was just a casting defect or they were just cheap, but I had them resurfaced by 10k and replaced in the mid 20's. No issues with the Centrics in 2x that. The pads would fade in repeated highway stop-and-go in the summer as well, so that got annoying too.
> 
> The stock pads on my '16 make a ton of dust. I don't know if they're different from the 1st gens or not.


I have had a similar experience. They replaced my rotors at 12k because of a pretty bad pulsation. The new rotors were doing the same thing at 23k. I replaced the pads with Akebono and the rotors with the Centric blanks like you did. For a few thousand they have been awesome. You can even still see the original casting marks on the Centric rotors.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice. Got my parts next day. Apparently the drop shipper was in my city. Lol

Anywho, whilst doing the oil change and installing part one of the fog lights today, I snapped a few pics. My brakes seem to be doing quite well for 72k. Those centrics may be setting a while longer lol


----------



## harley (Jun 3, 2017)

I just replaced my brakes for the first time at 133k. I bought the best ceramic and upgraded rotors from Autozone. hope they last half as long as the OEM.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I'll have to keep rotors In mind for the future but I have never had to replace brake pads on any of my manual trans cars or my Jeep. Guess I don't like the brake pedal lol rotors rust off before the pads go. At my job I pour iron into the molds to make rotors among a few other parts like small drums and flywheels. I should look into some of the part numbers to figure out which ones I make. We make all of the Silverado rotors. That is a ridiculous amount of rotors! I know we make some race car ones as well with the spiral windows. They look sweet but they are a pain to clean.


----------

